# Baby goat born broken back and inside out?



## blip3200 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi There, one of my goats kidded this morning, she had one healthy, normal baby, and a second that came out dead. I was awoken at 5:30am, and by the time I got out there, both were already out, so I don't know what happened, but basically, the second goat was bent in half backward (belly out), with all it's organs, etc... out. It was as if it's belly was split open. It's leg joints were also all bent the wrong way. Other than that, everything was fully formed. Has anyone every heard of this happening? Is this a deformity, or is it possible that the baby got bent that way on it's way out and split open somehow? I have a photo, and can post it, but I wasn't sure if that was appropriate or would be upsetting to people.

-KYla.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That was a deformity. So sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, I am very sorry.


----------



## blip3200 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think that makes sense. I bought my goat already bred. She's a purebred nubian with papers, and I remember the previous owner saying something about how he bred her to her son or something like that "just to get her to freshen". I need to look over the service memo to double check, but I'm guessing that it was a deformity due to inbreeding. Thanks for your responses everyone. At least I feel better knowing that it wasn't something I could have prevented by being there for the birth. I'm just glad the mom is OK! That must have been difficult go push out!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry you had to go through that! Sometimes breeding really close like that can be fine and other times
it can be a disaster!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a pygmy goat. Her second freshning with me she had quads. I was there to help her and she kidded a lil buck without problems. Second was another buck that was breech. I helped pull him and he was great. Then a head presented with no feet. I went in and found its legs and out she can, a gorgeous lil girl. I picked her up to move her and realised that her right rib cage was missing and her organs exposed. I went to get my dad to put her out of her misery but she died in my arms. When I went back to the mom she had delivered a third lil boy. She was not bred to a related buck and hasn't had it happen since. I've always figured there wasn't enough room for her to grow properly.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

How is the live baby?


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry you had to go thru that !


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

This is really rare in goats and I recently helped a neighbor with kidding one just like OP. Found out it's called schistosoma reflexus. Just wanted to post here in case anyone else was searching. This was the first post that came up when searched for inside out broken back kidding. It's a rare genetic defect where kid develops inside out and back inverted. We saw intestines coming out first. Often need c-section or fetotomy to deliver, but I was able to deliver vaginally very carefully. Was not an inbreeding. The kid was fully developed with fur and was actually the largest in the set of quads. The placenta was coming out with the intestines after she had been straining for sometime, and so had likely died soon before delivery. Not a fun delivery and hopefully very few will ever need this info.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for the information Purplemountain. Sad but interesting


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I bought a beautiul young cow at auction, and she calved in April of 2018. That baby was deaf, and lets just say, not smart. Just looking at him, you could tell there was something wrong with him. Turns out, her dad bred her. She is fine, and actaully had a calf back in Feb. Nothing like this, but breeding your lines too close, can be dangerous.


----------

